# Dung Fly in the Pink



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

Just that.  A dung Fly on a pink flower.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2021)

Very good shot.....


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

Cheers.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2021)

Ugly beast in a beautiful setting. It’s definitely out of place Your focus and lighting are spot on.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 2, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Ugly beast in a beautiful setting. It’s definitely out of place Your focus and lighting are spot on.


Thanks Dean.  Perhaps it was trying to mute the smell on it of the stuff that it takes it's name from😁


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2021)

Wow! Hes the $%#*!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 2, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Wow! Hes the $%#*!


The what?


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2021)

Space Face said:


> The what?


The shite.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 3, 2021)

Very nice shot - despite the subject 

Les


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> The shite.


Ooooooh.  Sweary words.  You naughty man.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------

